# I can see why no one likes to hand drive...



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

It's supposed to take 5-10 hits to drive a little nail.:blink:


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

What a sissy.


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not sure which is worse. 

The fact that there is a video on this, or that I just spent 5 min of my life ( that I will never get back) watching it.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

At least I skipped ahead after 3 mins. :laughing:

We should all make videos about how to hammer a nail properly. 

:blink:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Paper boy giving the know how


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Even though I'm a carpenter my hammer technique has always been sloppy. I would be interested in a video by someone that knew what they were doing.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Youngin' said:


> Even though I'm a carpenter my hammer technique has always been sloppy. I would be interested in a video by someone that knew what they were doing.


Check out Brotherhood of the Hammer thread and watch the videos:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=126246


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Check out Brotherhood of the Hammer thread and watch the videos:thumbsup:


Cool, thanks. Looks like I have some studying to do!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't know a single person that has thir thumb like that.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

at least now I know what I've been doing wrong for thirty some odd years. :no:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I couldn't keep watching that, it was just wrong.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

On top of him stopping and looking at every hit, I don't know of one skilled carpenter that uses a claw hammer. The only thing I see on jobsites are rip claws. Except for plumbers and electricians of course. :whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> On top of him stopping and looking at every hit, I don't know of one skilled carpenter that uses a claw hammer. The only thing I see on jobsites are rip claws. Except for plumbers and electricians of course. :whistling


Yep ripping hammer is what everyone uses. However my mom always had a claw hammer in her junk drawer. Lol


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Dustincoc said:


> It's supposed to take 5-10 hits to drive a little nail.:blink:


You dig up the wierdest s#!t, Hoss. Wonder what brings you to it.


You should take up drinking. :thumbsup: :drink:


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

VinylHanger said:


> On top of him stopping and looking at every hit, I don't know of one skilled carpenter that uses a claw hammer. The only thing I see on jobsites are rip claws. Except for plumbers and electricians of course. :whistling


22oz curved claw short handled estwings are all most builders here in NZ, UK and Australia use, Id imagine a couple of them are skilled.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Youngin' said:


> Even though I'm a carpenter my hammer technique has always been sloppy. I would be interested in a video by someone that knew what they were doing.


Best I could do after a few days of practice.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

loneframer said:


> Best I could do after a few days of practice.<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58wEqJRRnRc">YouTube Link</a>


You're doing it wrong. Thumb is in wrong position, not checking its straight and not taking 12 hits to put it in. 

Hack lol


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I hold my hammer all kind of ways, depends what hammer, what nail and what nailing position. I've never really thought about it til now...it's one of those instinctive things you do when you're a carpenter.


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

Saw this video a while back. I'm pretty sure if you search "Advanced Trim Carpentry," this is one of the videos that comes up in the sidebar. And no, I'm not kidding.


----------

